# US Army Developing Hybrid Humvees



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Fuel efficient or not, they look a lot cooler than the Hummers I drove...


----------



## evmaps.info (Dec 20, 2011)

Just wonder if they plan to use portable solar stations to recharge their humvees in not civlized areas? Anyway good direction!


----------

